# Is all intelligence and military technology made on Earth?



## anotherlife (May 5, 2016)

Today's coding, telecom, surveillance, and remote attack technologies are very sophisticated.  But are they all made on earth?  Both American and Soviet governments were known to cooperate with unknown and non human forces in technology development.  So, ultimately, is there a level of secret privilege on earth, open for a selected very few only, that no matter how big of a war we start, will remain forever impenetrable?  And thus ensuring control over everyone, no matter what ....


----------



## The Great Goose (May 7, 2016)

The Nazis got help too, but apparently their help withdrew support.


----------



## waltky (May 8, 2016)

Good question...

... Uncle Ferd says we got computers...

... from dem back-engineerin'...

... dem flyin' saucers dat crash-landed in Roswell.


----------



## anotherlife (May 8, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> The Nazis got help too, but apparently their help withdrew support.


I heard of this too.  I wonder who stupified the Nazis to the level of pissing off their support?  The Nazis tried their best, but their enemies still managed to plant a few moles between their ranks.


----------

